# Theraband gold



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola buenas a todos saludos desde españa

Me podriais decir una medida para cortar las bandas . Que vallan bien pero sol de una goma

Que pueda con 8 gramos


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

C...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So I don't think many people speak Spanish on this forum. Nosotros todo no hablabamos espanol.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Google translate says:

Hello good greetings from Spain all I could say a measure to cut the bands. Vallan well but sun a gum. I can with 8 grams

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

C...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

ryanpaul said:


> C...


Your past is more confusing than the op

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Abenso said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> > C...
> ...


8...


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Abenso said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> > C...
> ...


what is it???


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Abenso said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> > C...
> ...


if a c... confuses you, skip the post bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Tolox77 said:


> Hola buenas a todos saludos desde españa
> Me podriais decir una medida para cortar las bandas . Que vallan bien pero sol de una goma
> Que pueda con 8 gramos


Buenas. Es mejor que tu hable ingles.
Por 8 gramos, una banda solo, por lo menos necesita de 25 cm derecha o un poquito mas. (O 30-25 taper). Tambien tienes que cortar bien la banda como 500%.


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

Intenta utilizar el traductor google.
Y saludos desde. España tambien.
Podria ser correcto theraband gold doble capa de 1"con hna conicidad de 0.5". Un saludo!


----------

